# Litt kernel og div. hjelp

## Sjovan

ok.. jeg sliter med aa faa instalert det traadloose netverkskortet mitt.

jeg fulgte det her to topicene:

Hoved info

ekstra info om mitt kort

husker att jeg skrev litt lspci og saant. kom fram til at jeg hadde ett v3 kort.

[quote=ekstra info url'n]I am using my wg311 v3 wireless card to post this message

This card works with ndiswrapper version 1.5 and 1.7. These are the versions that I have tested. I used the WG311v3.INF file that came with my Netgear card on the cdrom. However, you need to use the WG311v3XP.sys and put only this sys in the directory with inf file before running the following command.

ndiswrapper -i WG311v3.INF

ndiswrapper -l

will return the message

wg311v3 driver present, hardware present[/quote]

Slik jeg tolket det skulle jeg lokasere xpdriver mappen paa cd-platen og saa:

```
mkdir /root/wireless (folder du kopierer til har vell ingenting aa si) && cp /mnt/burner/xxxxx/xxxx/xp/WG311v3.INF og WG311v3XP.sys /root/wireless
```

Etter de to neste kommandoene fikk jeg den oonskede  mld....

Naa drar jeg til "hoved info"

```
localhost ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

```

Og vipps.... der stopper alt.

Fra gentoo-forumet sier de at det er kernelen som fucker. Jeg er totalt n00b og har bare fucket opp alt som heter kernel setings og saant. Hvis noen kunne hjelpe meg med settings paa kernelsource eller genkernel og kanskje hjelpe meg videre med aa faa netverkskortet til aa fungnere, saa hadde ejg blitt kjempeglad.

mvh

karl isak

----------

